
Vivaldi 1.13 is here :) - OlgaA
We’ve just released Vivaldi 1.13! It adds Window Panel, improves Downloads and brings lots of other features. Please take a look at our blog post here and let us know what you think! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vivaldi.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;teamblog&#x2F;vivaldi-1-13-adds-window-panel&#x2F;
======
jonmccull
Big fan of the Window Panel. I think I'll try disabling the Tab Bar and only
uses this to manage my tabs for a bit. :)

